# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Επίγειας & Δορυφ. Λήψης >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Tp-Link Grid Antena & Bullet 2

## Vagelis64

Κεραια και Bullet2   , συν το τροφοδοτικο (μεταχειρισμενα) .
100Ε ολλα, τελικη τιμη.

(2.4Ghz)

----------

